
InstantABTesting - Ask a question, See results instantly. - philfreo
http://www.instantabtesting.com/
======
goldfeld
On the surface this sounds brilliant, but is it really of worth,
statistically, with just a few hundred respondents? Being based around such
simple, easy questions, I'd think money could buy you far more eyeballs.

Though if the price includes comments from each respondent in addition to
their choice, that would fill a different need than raw statistical testing,
and could maybe still be useful at that price.

~~~
flexxaeon
Agreed. The turnaround time sounds nice, but I'm wondering what the feedback
will be.

If it's just a poll system then I'm a bit leery, as that could easily be
feigned.

~~~
lucasvo
We built this in less than 24hours at angelhack.

It's using mechanical turk to present real humans both versions and ask them
to answer the question asked by selecting one of the images. It should be a
good second opinion but obviously it's not comparable to an actual A/B test on
a live website. At that price, you probably can't get cheaper feedback.
Considering what average CPCs are for Facebook and Google, this is a pretty
good deal.

------
Mystalic
This group presented at the Angelhack SF hackathon (I'm a judge).

It's simple and only works in certain use cases where you need more immediate
feedback, esp. the polling stuff. However, it definitely has its uses.

Good job, guys!

